# Police warn of new drinking craze ..



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

Police and sexual awareness advisors have warned of a new drinking craze sweeping round the UK.

It involves drinking a bottle of champagne from a womans vagina ..

It has been labelled as _*MINGE DRINKING *_


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Jaysus...a full bottle...

And if you drank it the morning after would you call it the "hair of the dog"?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

